# Best Mercury Vapor Bulb



## StudentoftheReptile (Nov 15, 2011)

This is a question for the more experienced keepers who have (obviously) used a wide variety of different bulbs for their indoor enclosures. Likewise, this poll is geared toward those who for whatever reason do not offer their tortoises regular access to natural sunlight and must rely on artificial lighting.

I would like to know what everyone thinks is the best MVB.

Personally, I have only used the Exo Terra models. They were the first to become readily available, and they are cheapest ones of the bunch (shoot, Amazon had them for $20 one week!). However, I'm hearing more reports that the others (ZooMed and T-Rex) are better, but I'm curious exactly why. I do like the fact that the other brands come in smaller wattages (100 watts), but I'd still want to know more before spending $20 more on what is pretty much the same product.


----------



## DeanS (Nov 15, 2011)

No ifs, ands or buts...Powersun!


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Nov 15, 2011)

DeanS said:


> No ifs, ands or buts...Powersun!



Why is PowerSun the best? Better UVB output? They last longer? The box is prettier? What is it?!?! 


I left one out...apparently, Flukers makes one as well. Anyone have anything to say about those?


----------



## Tony the tank (Nov 15, 2011)

Megaray...very good uvb numbers , all bulbs are tested individualy and output at set distance is writtn on box... You can even request a certain uvb output at a set distance and they will send you a bulb that will match your needs... degradation during burn in minimal...


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Nov 15, 2011)

Tony the tank said:


> Megaray...very good uvb numbers , all bulbs are tested individualy and output at set distance is writtn on box... You can even request a certain uvb output at a set distance and they will send you a bulb that will match your needs... degradation during burn in minimal...



Interesting...Never heard of that brand.

I wish I could add more poll options now!


----------



## Tony the tank (Nov 15, 2011)

Megaray was considered the best a while back... they had some issues and they fell from grace.....I run 6 Megaray zoo bulb at 48" they put out between 280-320 um.....burn in was less than 2%.. That's more than 4x what a zoomed,bulb produces after burn in at 12"...

But to be honest they are a tough company to deal with...


----------



## coreyc (Nov 15, 2011)

I have used Megaray Powersun & Solar Glo my tort's seemed to like the Megaray and the Solar Glo over the Power sun I just bought a meter and I'm the process of getting some new bulb's to test out put of the three


----------



## Neltharion (Nov 15, 2011)

Megaray used to put out excellent bulbs. I used them until they started encountering production problems. I can usually forgive a few problems, but when the follow up customer service is as flawed as the product, you're not getting any more of my money. I'm pleased with the ZooMed bulbs. If Megaray cleans up their act, I may go back to them.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 15, 2011)

Trex was simply the best then they too had some problems and they stopped production. Sometimes you can find an old one, but mostly you can't get them anymore. Fortunately I am still using them. That's how good they used to be, they didn't die for anything and even after they were too old to be putting out any UVB I still have some I have on my plants. They are still working 3 or 4 years later. Bob's I know of for sure is 4 years old, I didn't feel any need to buy a new one because he goes outside daily...


----------



## cemmons12 (Nov 15, 2011)

I have had the best luck with ZooMed Power Sun.


----------



## The Adjustor (Nov 15, 2011)

Megaray, in my opinion, is the best. Hands down.

Unfortunately they have been having some significant problems over the past few months and most of their bulbs have been unavailable for quite some time. I have been rocking the exoterra solar glo with my iguana and have no complaints so far, but if megarays become available you can bet I will be switching.


----------



## Mgridgaway (Nov 16, 2011)

According to their site, they're back to Westron, their original developer. They've been having problems for over a year now, but I honestly can't trust them anymore, especially given their terrible customer service. I've been emailing for the past month in order to get a refund and they keep saying they will but never do. It's one thing to have manufacturing difficulties. It's another thing to completely ignore their customers. I know they probably get a ton of emails everyday, but I can't believe that they can't hire someone to respond to all of them.

With that said, I've been using the Powersun for a month now and it's been working well. Not as hot, and probably not as much UVB, but it comes with a year warranty and ZooMed always stands behind their products.


----------



## Tony the tank (Nov 16, 2011)

Well ive been running a few of the Mega ray Zoo bulbs for 2 month now..With no issues... customer service needs improvement.. 3 weeks of calling everyday before I finally got a call back and the OK on the zoo bulb... After which it took them 3 weeks to get it out... 

bulbs are nice quality..(degradation has been less than 3% including burn in..) Put out UVB as advertised and each bulb is tested for output before being shipped...

great product..not so great CS..


----------



## bikerchicspain (Nov 17, 2011)

I use the powersun, I have two a 160watt and the 100watt, and I would not change I find that out of the three MVB's that was the best and suited my needs and my torts needs perfectly.

They have a guarantee and they last up to 10,000 hours,
They are on the expensive side but I don't mind as they do the job fantastically.


----------



## Mao Senpai (Nov 17, 2011)

I would go with powersun... nothing but good results. Megaray however... has been nothing but garbage for the last year and half. Sent me two replacement bulbs that did not last more than a week.... after the first initial bulb went out... and took over 3-4 months to get each bulb. Seriously what kind of service is that.


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 17, 2011)

I have the Exo Terra 160w. Why did I choose this one? Honestly... It was on sale @ Amazon. No other reason really. 
I could've gotten the 100w, but I figured w/the cold winters here in the northeast the 160w would provide a little extra warmth.


----------

